# Reseska Apiaries



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

I just bought a new extractor from Andy this past weekend of Hurricane Irene. Although he had plenty of work trying to get his hives ready for the impendending storm he took the time to talk to me about bee related questions and about the extractor.

If you're looking for a Maxant dealer look no further, top notch customer service!


----------

